# RAM DDR2



## sight011 (10. April 2012)

Hey Mädels,

1. also irgendwie fährt mein Rechner nich mehr richtig hoch, erst nach 6x-igem Hochfahren mit diversen Bluescreens!

Eigentlich ist es immer der selbe und da steht was von "Memory Management" als Fehlermeldung!

Vielleicht weiß ja wer was? (hab schon in anderen Foren gelesen - da wird das Problem auch beschrieben und dann geraten - einen Hardwaretest mit den Speichern zu machen) 


2. Jetzt will ich mir anderen RAM kaufen es is DDR2.

Bei DDR2 geht es nur bis 4GB Maximal pro Speicher oder?
Macht es wirklich Sinn sich 4x 4GB einzubauen?

Benutze Windows7 64Bit und einige 64 Progs.

Was sollte man da so ausgeben?

Und muss ich noch auf irgendwelche Taktfrequenzen achten?


Da ich mich mit Hardware nicht sonderlich gut auskenne bin ich auf eure Expertise angewiesen und welchem Forum würde ich sonst trauen ; )


Freue mich auch über teilantworten.

Gruß A.


----------



## sheel (10. April 2012)

*Aw: Ram ddr2*

Hi

1: Brenn (wenn möglich auf einem anderen Computer) _Memtest86_ auf eine CD
und starte das Problemgerät damit.
Der Test kann stundenlang dauern, also keine Sorge.

Wenn dann irgendwann steht "No Errors" oder so
(ziemlich in Bildschirmmitte, nicht zu übersehen) ist der Speicher in Ordnung.

Wenn rote Zeilen kommen, Speicher (oder auch Mainboard) kaputt.

Der Computer darf sich nicht selbstständig neustarten, ausschalten etc.

Bei mehreren RAM-Riegeln im Rechner:
Wenn Fehler sind (oder auch schon von Anfang an) alle bis auf einen rausnehmen
und testen, dann den Nächsten...alle einzeln durch, um das Problemteil zu finden.


----------



## PC Heini (11. April 2012)

*Aw: Ram ddr2*

Grüss Dich

Zu 2.1; Ja, bei 4 Gb ist das Maximum pro Riegel erreicht.
Zu 2.2; Ob es Sinn macht, 16 Gb Ram einzubauen hängt ganz von der Verwendung dess PCs ab.
            ( Gamen, Ton-, Bild-, Videobearbeitung. )
            Auch kommt es auf das Mb drauf an, wieviel  Gb Ram verwaltet werden kann. 
            ( Ein Blick ins Hanbuch hilft weiters ).
Zu 2.4; Ausgeben kannste soviel Du willst.  Nee, schau im Internet nach den aktuellen                    
            Tagespreisen.
Zu 2.5; Schau wieder im Handbuch zum Mb nach, ob das Mb auch andere Taktfrequenzen
            verwaltet. Sonst die aktuelle beibehalten.


----------



## chmee (11. April 2012)

*Aw: Ram ddr2*

Zusatz zu PC Heinis Liste:
Die Infos (im Handbuch) zu nutzbarem RAM genau lesen. Der Fehler steckt oft im Detail. Beim alten Asus P5N-E-Mainboard durften es bei Vollausbau (alle 4 Slots belegt) nur einseitig bestückte Rams sein, und dann waren sie auch nur funktionsfähig bis zu einer bestimmten Taktfrequenz.

@Memory Management Fehler
Stürzt Dir der Rechner auch im Windowsbetrieb öfter mit Bluescreen ab? Ich komme jetzt wieder mit meiner alten Leier "geplatzte Kondensatoren" - wenn ich nämlich einen Fehler an "alten" Rechnern finde, dann ausgelutschte Kondensatoren auf Mainboard oder im Netzteil. Das wiederum führt zu allerlei Fehlern. zB auch Startschwierigkeiten, die Kondensatoren müssen wieder warm werden, sowas wie eine Starthilfe 

Erstmal obige Tipps beherzigen, Rams einzeln testen, Ramtest machen - testweise mal n OS von einer DVD starten und damit penetrieren..

mfg chmee


----------

